# (Big) nitty gritty stuff before moving



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi 

We are moving to Portugal in Jan 2013. Whilst we have done huge amounts of research over the last year before and after buying, the 'big' nitty gritty stuff still seems confusing - just when we think we have it straight in our head something else seems to then be the correct info!! Each area seems to criss cross into each other with no straightforward path to take.

Thought it best to perhaps list each situation as we have it and then try to get a definitive tick list (love a good tick list!  ) for each area as well as the best local offices for things we need to sort with the help of experts here.

*Current situation *

*Portugal*
Bought a property in a rural location in the Idanha A Nova region in March. Own water supply and going to put in a solar system as no electricity. 

-We (partner and I) have fiscal numbers.
-We have a bank account in Portugal and also home insurance on the property bought through the bank.
-The property is in the sole name of my partner. We wanted to buy jointly but as we aren't married, we were told we would have to pay double the legal charges as we were classed as 2 independent people so we have it in just his name and will sort out wills later
-we won't be working and will be living on savings.
- we won't yet be drawing any kind of UK pension (private pension kicks in for partner in 3 years)
- we will be bringing an old UK registered car over in January which we would prefer to keep as long as possible (more on that in a minute !)

*UK*

-I own a property in the UK from a previous life and it has a long term tenant in it. It is a long term friend who wouldn't have an issue with the address being used if needed as a UK address 
- we are currently living in rented accommodation until partner finishes work in December.


Ok.........the issues (and yes, they are the normal 'biggies'!!) we are trying to unpick


*Health cover*

- We both have UK EHIC cards
- That's about it really. We won't be working in Portugal so am guessing this closes off some routes to getting full health cover
-we are willing to pay for a reasonable health cover policy if that is what we need to do
- just need to know what to do really in order to either get emergency treatment or how to register with a local medical centre

*Residency*

- bit confused about this. We though we had 5 years to decide whether to become fully resident but perhaps not? 
- becoming fully resident seems to be an element of other areas ie driving licence? Getting health care?
- what is the first step to becoming fully resident and when do we do it? Are there advantages in any way to doing it much earlier than needed? 

*Driving licence*

- My partner will be doing all the driving (I don't drive much and won't be doing so in Portugal)
- He currently has a full UK licence and also lots of other classes on it ie HGV
- I understand the best thing is to register the licence? (and not exchange until his expires)
- if registering is the best thing to do, when and where?
- if licence is registered, does this conflict with the driving of a UK reg car in Portugal in any way?

*Use of car in Portugal* (groan!!)

- 1997 Honda, so an old car with little value
- will be getting new MOT in December just before we move
- owned for 3 years by time we move
- log book registered in my name, not partners (my car from a previous life)
- originally was going to drive for 6 months and then get PT car, but now wondering if to go for matriculation after all
- if partner is going to be only driver, it seems moving log book to his name will invalidate us being able to matriculate as it won't have been in his name long enough?
- does that mean it will need to be myself who matriculates the car? 
- does that mean he will be ok to drive it legally? 
- know the basics of how to matriculate, but a bit confused about some kind of customs certificate (?) needed to matriculate?

We were told by an English lady who has lived for many years in the village we are moving to that as long as the log book is registered to a UK address and the licence matches that address then it is ok to carry on driving it after 6 months? 

Sorry it is all the usual stuff, but we want to have it as right as possible so we don't end up being ill and not having quick access to medical help or being stopped by the police and not having enough Portuguese (we are learning though!!) to explain and/or understand or if they don't speak English.

There seems to be a mix of different dates for different things; 5 years for residency (but seems not?), 183 days before matriculating or getting rid of car (but perhaps now not?) and some kind of 3 month and 30 day timeframe....for something?? 


Much appreciation!


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Perhaps I'm over-complicating stuff - there must be huge number of people who move over who don't go into this kind of detail and get by but it's just a bit of belts and braces really to find out what really is correct and then put as much into place as possible in the right timeframe.


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

ok - regarding *residency,* I've found this and as long as this is current gives a comprehensive 'what to do'

*Registration Certificates*
Under EU directives and in compliance with a recent change in Portuguese law, you may remain in Portugal for a maximum of 3 months without having to comply with any formalities.

If you intend to remain in Portugal for a period exceeding 3 months, you must apply to your nearest town hall or to the Portuguese Immigration Service - the Servço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras (SEF)* - for a Registration Certificate, during the 30 days following the 3-month period. This certificate will be valid for 5 years from the date of issue, or for your period of intended residence (if this is less than 5 years).

To obtain a registration certificate, you will be required to show your British passport and make a sworn declaration to the effect that you fulfil the conditions of residence. These are:

a) that you are working or are self-employed, or

b) you have sufficient funds to support yourself and your family (if appropriate)

if this _is_ correct, next step is to find nearest SEF office and start the process from when we get there in January. Am also presuming this is the first thing to do and then move on to registering the driving licence within 30 days of receiving it?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You could have bought in two names without any extra cost, but to alter now *would cost* as he would need to "donate" half, reguires a new Deed and payment of Stamp Duty on the *Taxable value* should be .8% but could be 10%.

*Residence,* your required to Register your Residence *within 4 months* of arriving that is valid for 5 years (maybe this is the confusion), you then apply for a Permanent Residence which has to be renewed every 10 years
This requirement is the same for every EU county, but each country has it's own foibles on where and how.
Portugal you register at your Camara, Passport, proof of address Atestado from your Junta de Freguesia, officially your reguired to make a statement that you are financially independent and would not be a burden on the State, bit like Health Service depends very much on your Camara 
Re Dalmar's reply SEF offices are only located in Regional Capitals, Camara's and Citizens Shops are all empowered to do the Registration and far more likely not be difficult, Tavira being a well reported exception

*EHIC *once you are a Registered Resident *you are no longer entitled *to use your UK EHIC Card (different rules for UK State Pensioners)
and should Register with the Portuguese National Health Service, for emergency health cover in UK or rest of EU you reguire a Portuguese issued EHIC card.
Registering is simple but depends very much on your local Centro de Saude, you reguire Residence, Passport, proof of address, for some it's walk in give details walk out with the Utente (Patient) number, for others it's can be a nightmare.
You should also De-register with your UK doctor.

*Driving Licence* yes if he wants to retain UK classes you register the D/L with the Regional IMTT office (Portugal's version of DVLA). You would also register your D/L, no cost
You are supposed to Register D/L within 30 days of registering Residence and must exchange *before* it expires. 
*Renew* photcard D/L's just before you leave to get max 10 years
As a *Portuguese Resident* you are *NOT allowed* to drive a UK registered vehicle or other countries, whether you've registered your Licence or not.

*UK car in Portugal*
As a *NON *Resident you can only keep it in Portugal for 183 in total in any 12 months.
As a Resident you cannot drive it
You can matriculate to Portuguese plates cost DIY about 5-600€, main ongoing cost is Road Tax as it is taxed at the *new car rates *for year of Matricultion *NOT *1997 see here for current Road tax Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2011 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação
Matriculation must start within 6 months of exit date from UK but first you have to Register Residence. 
As owner you'd have to matriculate, yes anyone could drive it 
Customs certificate? it's a 2 department process, customs handles the import and reguires certain documentation, IMTT handles registration, plates
Matriculation is handled by the Regional Customs office and IMTT for your area. Only certain IPO (MOT) centers are registered to do the slightly different IPO


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you go for importing the car on a tax free basis & you probably will, it'll also mean you can't sell it for 5 years & you might like to consider having a catalytic converter and/or an LPG conversion fitted before you bring it over.

Road tax will be calculated on engine size & emissions so the cleaner it runs, the cheaper the road tax is.

FWIW, I got caught on that with my (very big engined) car & I now have to pay a road tax of E773 per year.


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

canoeman said:


> You could have bought in two names without any extra cost, but to alter now *would cost* as he would need to "donate" half, reguires a new Deed and payment of Stamp Duty on the *Taxable value* should be .8% but could be 10%.


 I thought we were correct on this (ie in 2 names without extra cost) - I had read loads and asked some people we know who give advice and they had never heard of it, but the estate agent was absolutely adamant it would be double the fees, so we had to go with that. 



canoeman said:


> *Residence,* your required to Register your Residence *within 4 months* of arriving that is valid for 5 years (maybe this is the confusion), you then apply for a Permanent Residence which has to be renewed every 10 years
> This requirement is the same for every EU county, but each country has it's own foibles on where and how.


 excellent, that bit cleared up 



canoeman said:


> Portugal you register at your Camara, Passport, proof of address Atestado from your Junta de Freguesia, officially your reguired to make a statement that you are financially independent and would not be a burden on the State, bit like Health Service depends very much on your Camara
> Re Dalmar's reply SEF offices are only located in Regional Capitals, Camara's and Citizens Shops are all empowered to do the Registration and far more likely not be difficult, Tavira being a well reported exception


okey dokey.......we need our camara then....we are in Medelim, will look it up - I had read that some councils were now set up but not all (but that could have been an old website perhaps). For proof of address, we have our fiscal numbers, house sale documents and as we don't have a post box, we have a PO box with our village Junta. Any of these any help? Or do we need something specific from the village Junta?



canoeman said:


> *EHIC *once you are a Registered Resident *you are no longer entitled *to use your UK EHIC Card (different rules for UK State Pensioners)
> and should Register with the Portuguese National Health Service, for emergency health cover in UK or rest of EU you reguire a Portuguese issued EHIC card.
> Registering is simple but depends very much on your local Centro de Saude, you reguire Residence, Passport, proof of address, for some it's walk in give details walk out with the Utente (Patient) number, for others it's can be a nightmare.
> You should also De-register with your UK doctor.


ok.......so get residency and take that with passport and proof of address to medical centre. Does that then entitle us to the same services as Portuguese citizens or just some services?



canoeman said:


> *Driving Licence* yes if he wants to retain UK classes you register the D/L with the Regional IMTT office (Portugal's version of DVLA). You would also register your D/L, no cost
> You are supposed to Register D/L within 30 days of registering Residence and must exchange *before* it expires.
> *Renew* photcard D/L's just before you leave to get max 10 years


 ok.......so we both register within 30 days of registering residence.....



canoeman said:


> As a *Portuguese Resident* you are *NOT allowed* to drive a UK registered vehicle or other countries, whether you've registered your Licence or not.


 oh.....so in effect once we get residency registration through (ie about 3 and a max of 4 months) we can't drive the UK car anyway unless matriculated?



canoeman said:


> *UK car in Portugal*
> As a *NON *Resident you can only keep it in Portugal for 183 in total in any 12 months.
> As a Resident you cannot drive it


 so we can keep it there for 6 months but not drive it once become resident (in effect 3/4 months?) that seems a bit mad!  .........or my mind is unravelling so much I'm misunderstanding :lol:



canoeman said:


> You can matriculate to Portuguese plates cost DIY about 5-600€, main ongoing cost is Road Tax as it is taxed at the *new car rates *for year of Matricultion *NOT *1997 see here for current Road tax


 useful to know, thankyou. Is the car tax started from date of matriculation? ie the UK tax disc will be 'legal' until matriculation take place?



canoeman said:


> Matriculation must start within 6 months of exit date from UK but first you have to Register Residence.


 so we must start matriculation within 6 months of Jan 2013 but have to have residence registration first......okey dokey.



canoeman said:


> As owner you'd have to matriculate, yes anyone could drive it


 so once matriculated - in my name - , partner can drive?



canoeman said:


> Customs certificate? it's a 2 department process, customs handles the import and reguires certain documentation, IMTT handles registration, plates
> Matriculation is handled by the Regional Customs office and IMTT for your area. Only certain IPO (MOT) centers are registered to do the slightly different IPO


 our nearest IMTT it seems is Castelo Branco so I think that will be our main point of contact. Maybe I need to re-read the list of matriulation documents...I'm sure I saw something like a customs certificate in the initial list of documents needed? 

thankyou so much for all this. It is slotting in bit by bit.

So timetable will be (please feel free to correct!! )

*Jan* : move over in car and we have Jan/Feb/March to get settled

- *End of March/early Apri*l: apply for residence registration at local council (unless we do this in the first 3 months anyway)

- when we have residence registration we start matriculation (but no later than 9 July 2013 which will be our 6 months from leaving UK) and at that point because we are residents we can't then drive the UK reg car

- When we have residence registration completed, register at local medical centre and de-register UK GP and get emergency cover for visits back to UK ie a Portuguese EHIC

- within 30 days of getting residence registration go to IMTT and register licences

righty ho!!!!!!  Think I have it!!! But if I don't.....please feel free to correct!!! :lol:


Think I need a lie down in a darkened room now!! :boom: :lol:


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> If you go for importing the car on a tax free basis & you probably will, it'll also mean you can't sell it for 5 years & you might like to consider having a catalytic converter and/or an LPG conversion fitted before you bring it over.
> 
> Road tax will be calculated on engine size & emissions so the cleaner it runs, the cheaper the road tax is.
> 
> FWIW, I got caught on that with my (very big engined) car & I now have to pay a road tax of E773 per year.


useful to know and to add to the mix of whether we bother matriculating or just bring the car back to the UK when we are planning a family visit in April.

It is a 97 Honda Civic 1.5 automatic petrol, so an old, basic car. Need to check if there would be any nasty surprises as it is old.


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

looks like Idanha-A-Nova will be the local town hall for residence registration. Do all town halls now handle this service?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

dalmar21 said:


> _okey dokey.......we need our camara then....we are in Medelim, will look it up - I had read that some councils were now set up but not all (but that could have been an old website perhaps). For proof of address, we have our fiscal numbers, house sale documents and as we don't have a post box, we have a PO box with our village Junta. Any of these any help? Or do we need something specific from the village Junta?_
> 
> Yes the Astestado, the documents you have only relate to your partner and only prove ownership not Residence
> 
> ...


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I did a fact sheet as I went through the process of Matriculation and used an agent.
The car was a 3.2 litre Merc that would have cost euro 15,500 to import. The road tax is euro 702. The fact sheet gives you all the documentation needed and costs but these may be a bit out now as our car was matriculated in 2009.
I hope this helps.

MATRICULATION FACT SHEET 

I have added content as I have gone through the MATRICULATION process with Miguel Camelo

His charges are €295.00 upfront and then another €200.00 on completion. Some of the charges for the forms and declarations that are required are paid for out of his fee.

He speaks excellent English and is available via mobile if you cannot understand anything while in the various places you need to go to. Just give him a call and he will explain to the staff what it is you require. 

Email [email protected] 
Office CenapeSERV, Apartado 130, 8365-907 Algoz
Office Tele/Fax +351-282-574-474
Mobile +351-692-796-610
Mobile +351-914-597-960
NIB account: 0033 0000 45260281481 05 

A lot of the process can and was conducted via email with very little use of the postal system.



First you need to get IMTT Form (Instituto da Mobilidade e dos Transportes Terrestres, I.P.)

Phase 1 Opening Procedures:

a. Vehicle registration book;

b. C.O.C (Certificate of Conformity); For your car.

c. Passport;

d. Driver's licence;

e. Residence E U;
They do not do this in Tomar but you have to go to the town hall and they will give you a declaration certificate that they don’t do it. You then have to take the declaration to SEF Leiria or Santarem to get the documents. Registo de Residência de Cidadão Europeu ............. is what you want.......... COST €7.00 per person. SEF Leiria address is Largo Camilo Castelo Branco. There is a little car park for 12 cars approx. 200 metres away and you can see the flags of the building from the car parking area. If you a have a sat nav the co-ordinates are 39 44 40N 8 48 17W 

f. Fiscal card (NIF) - make sure your fiscal address is up-to-date;

g. A certificate from British Embassy Lisbon saying that you are no longer a British resident. Tell them that you want to matriculate a car and they will issue the certificate which the Portuguese customs will be happy with.
Cost €148.00............ Telephone Number +351 21 392 4000

h. €395.00 fee - cheque or transfer receipt to NIB account: 0033 0000 45260281481 05 

j. Phase ends with matriculation MOT scheduling, which will cost you approx. €70.00. This has to be done at a specialist MOT centre. Nearest one to Tomar is at Zona Industrial Santa Cita. Very Fast Conveyor Belt Style.

Note: All documents should be copied (or scanned) on both/all sides and pages, and sent by post to CenapeSERV, Apartado 130, 8365-907 Algoz - or via email to [email protected] )



Phase 2 Customs delivery:

a. Utility bills from UK address within the last 12 months prior to residency application in Portugal (water, electrical, gas. NO telephone bills or Bank Statements will be accepted.

b. IRS certification regarding no income in Portugal for last 3 years - CenapeSERV will get this on your behalf;

c. Negative declaration on debts to IRS and fiscal services - CenapeSERV handling as well;

d Negative declaration on debts to social security services - CenapeSERV handling too.

Note: Portuguese Licence plate number will be given by the customs service after notification on the tax exception amount and any further documents that may be requested.


Documents Required and placed in this order.

1.	Direccao-Geral Dos Impostos + Certificate from Ministerio Das Finanas That you have had no income for the last 3 years in Portugal
2.	Declaracao Aduaneira De Veiculo-Dav. Plus the form Pedido De Isencao/Reducao Do Imposto Sobre Veiculos
3.	Car Registration Documents + 2 copies.
4.	IMTT + 1 copy Bring Back Original.
5.	IMTT Yellow copy. Mot passed + 1 copy. Bring back original.
6.	COC original + 1 copy. Bring back original.
7.	Tax Exemption Request form. Which you pick up and fill in at Customs Office. 
8.	Copy of Passport. Take your Passport with you.
9.	Copy of Fiscal Number. Take your original with you
10.	Copy Driving Licence + Counterpart. Take your original with you.
11.	Copy of Certificate of Portuguese Residency. Take your original with you.
12.	Original Certificate from the British Embassy that you are giving up UK residency. This is only to get the matriculation done. The customs accept this document but it does not affect your UK rights. You leave the original with the customs.
13.	Copies of Utility Bills for the previous 12 months. Electricity, Gas or Water only. No Bank Statements or Phone Bills. The customs check consumption for this period.
14.	You will be asked to fill in 3 more forms (Declarations). The first one is the date when your car crossed the Portuguese border for the last time. The second is the cost/value of the vehicle when you bought it unless you have the invoice and the third is that you understand that you and your family are the only ones that can drive the car for 12 months after which you can sell it. In the next 5 years if you decide to cease being a Portuguese resident you must pay back a percentage of the importation tax (IMT) dependent on the shortfall of the 5 year period. ( ie 1year you pay 80% of the IMT, 2 years you pay 60% of the IMT and so on)
15.	Peniche is the customs office for this area. Address Below.


Peniche 
Parque Industrial da Pragueira 
2520-621 Peniche 
Tel: 262 790 060 
Fax: 262 790 079 
Abrantes, Alcanena, Alcobaça, Almeirim, Alpiarça,
Alvaiázere, Batalha, Bombarral, Cadaval, Caldas da Rainha, Cartaxo, Chamusca, Constância, Coruche, Entroncamento, Ferreira do Zêzere, Golegã, Lourinhã, Leiria, Mação, Marinha Grande, Nazaré, Óbidos, Ourém, Peniche, Pombal, Porto de Mós, Rio Maior, Salvaterra de Magos, Santarém, Sardoal, Tomar, Torres Novas, Torres Vedras, Vila Nova da Barquinha e Vila de Rei. 

Sat Nav. Co-ordinates 39 21 46.81N 09 22 31.23W for the customs office
The whole process takes about one hour with customs and if you have all the documentation correctly filled in they will give you a piece of paper that allows you to drive the car for 60 days while the application is being processed.
The application then goes before the director in charge to make a decision.
Customs then write to you and either ask for more information or send you another piece of paper plus a copy exactly the same as the one they gave you too drive for 60 days but this one will include the registration number. After this there will be no more contact with customs.
You then move onto Phase 3 
AT THIS POINT YOU GET THE REGISTRATION PLATES MADE UP AND CHANGE YOUR CAR INSURANCE
Cost of new registration plates is €18.00

Phase 3 IMTT application for Portuguese registration book:

a. CenapeSERV will handle this application right after the Portuguese plates have been given, the charges to be paid are included in the €200.00 fee paid on phase 3.

Documentation required

1.	Copy of the English Registration Documents stamped by Portuguese customs.
2.	The copy of the customs acceptance with the Portuguese registration number.
3.	Yellow copy of the mot pass document.
4.	IMTT model 9 form
5.	COC Original + copy
6.	Copy of Passport
7.	Copy of Fiscal Number
8.	Copy of Portuguese residency Certificate
9.	€200.00 cheque or bank transfer

b. 4 weeks after this application being made to the IMTT, you will have to make the property registration of your vehicle at the "conservatória" (registration offices) of your residence area - usually, they are located next to the court house of your town. The 4 weeks time, is what it takes for the IMTT to upload your vehicle details into the national registration system.

Note: the plate document given by the customs at phase 2 will enable your vehicle to circulate for 60 days.

THE TOTAL PROCCESS TOOK US 6 WEEKS AND WE DIDN’T KNOW WHAT WE WERE DOING + THE 4 WEEKS TO UPLOAD THE DETAILS ONTO THE NATIONAL COMPUTER DATABASE.

IF YOU HAVE A RIGHT HAND DRIVE CAR YOU WILL HAVE TO FACTOR IN THE COST OF REPLACEMENT HEADLIGHTS OR A CHANGE OF LENSES AND REFLECTORS WHICH IS A CHEAPER OPTION. YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO CHANGE OVER THE REAR FOGLIGHT AS WE HAD TO DO OTHERWISE YOU WILL NOT PASS THE MOT.

THE TOTAL COST IS OF THE PROCCESS ABOUT €625 INCLUDING THE AGENCY FEE + REPLACEMENT PARTS.

You do not need to get a Portuguese driving licence (€175.00) and can use your UK licence. You have to fill in a form from IMTT ( I have a copy) regarding change of address and renew this form every 5 years. Miguel charges an additional €70 per person. This way you do not need to have a TEST when you reach 65. You can continue until your UK driving licence expires 70 +++


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

thankyou canoeman and jerryceltner. Very, very helpful. Think I pretty much have it all in a timeline now.....we are probably going to be using this website a fair bit now as time ticks towards us going and when we get there!


----------



## mehereinportugal (Jul 28, 2012)

I moved over - from deciding I wanted out of the UK to arriving here, about three months, having never even visited Portugal.

LOVE it.

Did ask somebody I connected with on here who is a financial advisor (but very non pushy), loads of questions and he was great (not sure I can promote him on here hence the reason I haven't), he answered my questions but was very calming about not over analyzing everything, so I took his advice and there really is not a great deal to get in a tizzy about that you cannot sort out once you get here.

Only thing I would say is about the car. I bought my UK car over and frankly couldn't wait to get rid of the blessed thing and I loved my old car. Going through the pay tolls is a pain because the pay booth is on the wrong side if you are on your own. Overtaking is a nightmare unless you are on the motorway because you can't see past the slow moving car or tractor in front. You fill up with gas/diesel - pay at the booth and again if on your own booth is on wrong side. I felt quite unsafe driving here largely because of not being able to see up the road. Having said that lots of people here do keep their English cars.

Sure it will all work out for the best and you will soon be enjoying your new life in the sun.


----------

